# Ipod Touch  - Comment mettre un film ?



## jbonbeurre (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ipod Touch 32 GB Ios4 depuis hier.

Comment dois je faire si je veux ajouter un divx dessus via iTunes ?  J'essaie en le glissant dans iTunes depuis le Finder mais cela ne marche pas.

Je sais que l'Ipod ne lit pas les divx mais dans le menu Avancé, on peut convertir en version Ipod me semble-t-il.

De toute façon même en essayant avec un MP4 je n'y arrive pas.

Merci


----------



## WinMac (6 Juillet 2010)

d'abord il faut convertir les divx, avi, etc... en MP4. Pour ce faire utilises le log iSquint que tu trouveras gratos ici (4 Mo en fichier Zip) :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DNYIIT5L
ensuite dans iTunes tu glisse tes MP4 dans "films" puis toujours dans iTunes tu sélectionne ton iPod et dans l'onglet "films" tu coches ceux que tu veux synchroniser


----------



## jbonbeurre (7 Juillet 2010)

Merci


----------



## winchestermann (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Si je veux glisser un dvd sur itunes et le mettre ensuite sur l'ipod touch ?


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2011)

winchestermann a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si je veux glisser un dvd sur itunes et le mettre ensuite sur l'ipod touch ?




oui bien sûr


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2011)

winchestermann a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si je veux glisser un dvd sur itunes et le mettre ensuite sur l'ipod touch ?



Il faut avant tout arriver a copier ce DVD en MP4. Il y a des logiciels pour ça. Mac ou PC ?


----------

